# Zomerse kleuren! Post hier je zonnigste horloges!



## Sjors

Ik hou over het algemeen wel van felle kleuren, en met de zomer in aantocht kan ik er geen genoeg van krijgen. Dit is één van mijn laatste aanwinsten. Het ziet er misschien als speelgoed uit, maar dit model is erg zeldzaam en daardoor best moeilijk te vinden. Na minstens vier jaar "Jagen" heb ik eindelijk it model in mijn verzameling. De PostPet G-Shock.




























(niet mijn arm, ik heb even een leerling gecharterd )










Er zijn nog enkele zomerse horloges onderweg. Heb je in de zomer ook zo'n zin in het dragen opvallende horloges, post ze gerust in deze draad.

Laat de zomer maar komen!

Groetjes,

Sjors


----------



## GuySie

Hahaha geweldig horloge :-! is ie wel om te dragen, of daar ook te zeldzaam voor?

Ik heb helaas geen leuk gekleurde horloges, staat nog op de lijst voor deze zomer...


----------



## Lester Burnham

Mooi ding! Ik moet het doen met een gewone Crazy Colors :-d









































































Heb nog een aantal meer felgekleurde Divers en G-Shocks maar heb niet van alles foto's gemaakt helaas ;-)


----------



## Sjors

Hoi Lester,

Ik heb het idee dat we allebei een beetje dezelfde smaak hebben, ha ha. Absoluut geen slechte verzameling voor een "studentje". Als ik naar Japan ben geweest moeten we maar ééns een meeting organizeren ;-)

Hoi GuySie,

Dank je voor je complimenten.Ik heb altijd een beetje het gevoel dat ik in het hol van de leeuw zit met mijn verzameling.

Dit horloge ga ik inderdaad niet dragen, maar ik heb hetzelfde model roze horloge dat Lester heeft (en in het gifgroen, en in het knal paars) dat ik best vaak aan heb.

Je mag misschien wel geen kleurige horloges hebben, ik zie dat je een Poljot hebt. Ik heb altijd een soort verlanglijsje naast mijn G-Shock verzameling gehad met horloges die ik ook wel zou willen hebben. Twee heb ik inmiddels: een oranje Seiko Monster en een Citizen Ecozilla. Op dat lijstje staat echter ook een Poljot Aviator II en een Citizen Ana-Digi-Thermo horloge.

Groetjes,

Sjors


----------



## XXoF

Dit is volgens mij m'n meest zonnige horloge:


----------



## hharry

Wat is een goede plek om een Casio mét wijzers te scoren???


----------



## Sjors

Hoi HHarry,

Check www.tiktox.com. DIe hebben op dit moment de GW-3000B voor een leuk bedrag (retail prijs in Europa is €250.-). Daar komt die van mij ook vandaan.

http://www.tiktox.com/gw3000b1aer-p-2694.php?osCsid=8c1342c0cc3400f53179d8c48562a3af

De GW-3000 is bovendien Tough Solar, en ontvangt de atoom tijd van 6 verschillende stations in de wereld, waaronder twee in Europa.

Groetjes,

Sjors


----------



## hharry

Dank u wel :-!


----------



## dreski

Mijn zomerklokken voor dit jaar....


----------



## GuySie

Wat voor horloge is die Borna? Ziet er leuk uit!


----------



## Lester Burnham

GuySie said:


> Wat voor horloge is die Borna? Ziet er leuk uit!


Is een Sorna ;-)

Soort van re-make van een horloge uit de 70's.

Ik heb ditzelfde horloge op het moment ook onderweg naar Nederland. Erg leuk vintage design. Is bovendien leverbaar in vier of vijf verschillende kleurvarianten. Te vinden via eBay, kosten hooguit 100 euro per stuk.


----------



## Harayasu

Echt zomerse horloges in vrolijke kleuren heb ik niet. De meeste van m'n horloges zijn zwart of zilverkleurig. Eentje die misschien in de buurt komt is deze Vostok:










En wellicht deze Oregon met hier en daar wat oranje:


----------



## MHe225

Lester Burnham said:


> Sorna ..... re-make van een horloge uit de 70's ..... leverbaar in vier of vijf verschillende kleurvarianten. Te vinden via eBay, kosten hooguit 100 euro per stuk.


Zo leer je elke dag weer wat. En dan, gebruikmakend van Google: http://www.automatic-watches.eu/start.php?sorna.php (te zien in rood, blauw en geel). Toko in Duitsland, claimt dat de horloges NOS zijn en verkoopt voor 79 euri

RonB


----------



## Martin_B

MHe225 said:


> Zo leer je elke dag weer wat. En dan, gebruikmakend van Google: http://www.automatic-watches.eu/start.php?sorna.php (te zien in rood, blauw en geel). Toko in Duitsland, claimt dat de horloges NOS zijn en verkoopt voor 79 euri
> 
> RonB


De N en S van NOS klopt wel. Ze zijn nieuw uit voorraad. Erg oud zal de voorraad niet zijn :-d Sorna wordt weer opnieuw gemaakt.

Groeten,

Martin


----------



## MHe225

Martin_B said:


> De N en S van NOS klopt wel. Ze zijn nieuw uit voorraad. Erg oud zal de voorraad niet zijn :-d Sorna wordt weer opnieuw gemaakt.


Dat leek mij al (zonder het echt te weten), te meer ook omdat deze horloges met 2 jaar garantie komen. Heeft iemand hier ervaring met deze verkoper en met deze horloges? Zitten er Chinese uurwerken in en hoe goed zijn deze? Misschien toch eentje voor de grap kopen; ik vind de gele versie best wel gaaf.

Over NOS gesproken .... dit is mijn laatste aanwinst (moet eigenlijk in die andere draad / keten) en misschien niet mijn zonnigste horloge, zeker wel mijn kleurrijkste: Doxa uit de jaren 60 (eBay seller in Israel). Het horloge is aan de kleine kant, 37 mm maar toch ook erg grappig. Heb zelf geen goede foto, dus gebruik maar het plaatje van de verkoper. Iemand anders op het Doxa forum had al eerder zo'n horloge bemachtigd en Doxa bevestigde de echtheid van deze klokjes.









RonB


----------



## Martin_B

Naar wat ik heb begrepen ben je met de Chinese kalibers die in deze horloges zitten beter af dan de oorspronkelijke zwitserse Sorna werkjes. Deze waren niet echt van de bovenste plank, als het ware. 

Groeten,

Martin


----------



## domanovich

Dit was mijn zomer horloge. Heb m inmiddels aan een neef van mij cadeau gegeven.


----------



## Sjors

Ha, het zonnetje schijnt weer  Gelukkig niet meer zo warm als gisteren.










Groetjes,

Sjors


----------



## Temperarely

Hoi,

Zonnige klokjes.



















Proost , Elf


----------



## GuySie

Sjors, had je deze al gezien?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/18482318312
prototype G Shock 'jumbo'


----------



## Sjors

GuySie said:


> Sjors, had je deze al gezien?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/18482318312





GuySie said:


> prototype G Shock 'jumbo'




Hoi Guy,

Heb je toevallig die skater gezien, die een maand geleden van de Eiffeltoren af sprong? Die had de oranje/rode versie om. Dit model is een erg hot topic op het G-Shock forum. Officieel komt ie deze maand uit in Japan, maar er zijn nog maar weinig mensen die het hebben gezien. Eergisteren heeft iemand er één om mogen doen van Casio Italië, maar hij is officieel nog niet te koop. (EDIT: zie nu net dat dit de betreffende foto is van Schirra).

http://www.spiegel.de/video/video-1068048.html









Een erg koel horloge, maar voor een G-Shock ook waarschijnlijk erg prijzig. De niet atomic verie komt dacht ik neer op ongeveer €150.-, de solar atomic versie rond de €250.-

Groetjes,

Sjors


----------



## Sjors

Moet er natuurlijk wel zon zijn... Een beetje koeler 's avonds had ook wel gemogen, het is nog steeds 24 graden buiten en volgens mij wordt het niet veel minder vanacht...

Groetjes,

Sjors


----------



## Lester Burnham

Mijn Riseman (in de doos) zegt me dat het hier op zolder nog steeds 29,9 graden celsius is. Lekker bakken in de nacht. Mijn laptop loopt af en toe vast door de warmte, moet er af en toe een ventilator tegenaan zetten..

Van het mooie weer kan ik trouwens sowieso niet genieten, werk elke dag van de week (behalve maandag) van ochtend tot avond. Leuk joh, vakantie.. Het leven van een student blijft maar zwaar ;-)


----------



## Sjors

Oeff, dat is wel erg warm. Ik heb geprobeerd het huis koel te houden, dus beneden is het 24.5 ºC, maar ik ben bang dat het in de slaapkamer net zo warm is als op jou zoldertje (en die arme Bram stooft ook al aardig weg denk ik op zijn zoldertje).

Dat vakantie werk kan toch niet zo verkeerd zijn. Levert vast en zeker (voor de Belgische lezers "zeker en vast") weer een paar mooie pracht horloges op.

Groetjes,

Sjors


----------



## Lester Burnham

Sjors said:


> Oeff, dat is wel erg warm. Ik heb geprobeerd het huis koel te houden, dus beneden is het 24.5 ºC, maar ik ben bang dat het in de slaapkamer net zo warm is als op jou zoldertje (en die arme Bram stooft ook al aardig weg denk ik op zijn zoldertje).
> 
> Dat vakantie werk kan toch niet zo verkeerd zijn. Levert vast en zeker (voor de Belgische lezers "zeker en vast") weer een paar mooie pracht horloges op.
> 
> Groetjes,
> 
> Sjors


Dat sowieso, vast een buffertje opbouwen voor het horlogeseizoen 2010-2011. Die Submariner moet er onderhand ook eens van gaan komen ;-)

Ondertussen (met ventilator even uit) vindt de GW-9200 het nodig om 30,1 aan te geven..


----------



## dreski

Lester Burnham said:


> Is een Sorna ;-)
> 
> Soort van re-make van een horloge uit de 70's.
> 
> Ik heb ditzelfde horloge op het moment ook onderweg naar Nederland. Erg leuk vintage design. Is bovendien leverbaar in vier of vijf verschillende kleurvarianten. Te vinden via eBay, kosten hooguit 100 euro per stuk.


Daar heb ik niets aan toe te voegen. :-!


----------



## Lester Burnham

dreski said:


> Daar heb ik niets aan toe te voegen. :-!


Ik wel, dat horloge gaat er namelijk niet meer komen, ben verzeild geraakt in een hoogopgelopen ruzie met de verkoper maar ik kan voorlopig fluiten naar horloge en geld.

De eerste keer (in pakweg 200 transacties) dat het mis is gegaan bij me. Toch jammer <|


----------



## GuySie

Lester Burnham said:


> Ik wel, dat horloge gaat er namelijk niet meer komen, ben verzeild geraakt in een hoogopgelopen ruzie met de verkoper maar ik kan voorlopig fluiten naar horloge en geld.


Oei, spijtig. Waar ging het mis?


----------



## Lester Burnham

GuySie said:


> Oei, spijtig. Waar ging het mis?


Bij de postbode die geen drop-off notification heeft achtergelaten zodat ik niet wist dat het pakje op te halen was bij het postkantoor. Dat pakje is na een krappe maand retour gestuurd maar de verkoper heeft het (tenminste, zo zegt hij) nog niet terug gekregen.

Aangezien de initiele aankoop inmiddels al bijna twee maanden geleden plaatsvond begon ik te dreigen met negatieve feedback, waarop zijn reactie was dat hij in dat geval een Nederlandse jurist zou inschakelen om een kort geding aan te spannen. 
Ik wacht nog een paar weekjes (tot net voor de deadline om feedback te geven) en dan presenteer ik mijn laatste troefkaart maar, negatieve feedback EN een verhaal met naam en toenaam op het grootste horlogeforum ter wereld als ik mijn geld niet terugkrijg :roll:


----------



## Temperarely

Hoi,

Maar ehhh, heb jezelf niet ,toen je wist dat het onderweg was, bij de TNT navraag gedaan.
Iemand negatieve feedback geven terwijl het pakketje bij de post lag is niet "fair"denk ik. Vooralsnog had de verkopende partij geen missers gemaakt als ik het goed begrijp.

:think::think:

proost, Elf


----------



## Lester Burnham

Temperarely said:


> Hoi,
> 
> Maar ehhh, heb jezelf niet ,toen je wist dat het onderweg was, bij de TNT navraag gedaan.
> Iemand negatieve feedback geven terwijl het pakketje bij de post lag is niet "fair"denk ik. Vooralsnog had de verkopende partij geen missers gemaakt als ik het goed begrijp.
> 
> :think::think:
> 
> proost, Elf


Ik had zelf inderdaad eerder actie moeten ondernemen, dan had ik het pakketje nog op het postkantoor kunnen onderscheppen.

Maar goed, blijft nog staan dat als het pakketje begin juli terug gestuurd zou zijn richting Duitsland, de verkoper het al zou moeten hebben. Deze realiseert zich blijkbaar ook wel dat hij in een sterkere positie zit en kan het gewoon opnieuw in de verkoop gooien zonder mij m'n geld terug te geven. Beetje lastige situatie al met al. Als ik er van uitga dat 1. de verkoper een pakketje heeft opgestuurd en 2. de verkoper het nog niet heeft teruggekregen, dan kan ik inderdaad moeilijk bij de verkoper gaan klagen. Echter heb ik voor zowel punt 1 als 2 geen bewijs.


----------



## Temperarely

Hoi,


Ik begrijp het. Het is een knap lullige situatie. "K' met peren.

Ik heb zelf wel eens een pakketje vanuit Duitsland zeeeeeer traag mogen ontvangen. Ik was toen ook al bezig met de verzender over een "niet ontvangen" levering. Het is een "K.. " pleister op de wond ,dat weet ik.

Ik hoop echt dat het alsnog goed komt en de Duitse leverancier integer is/blijkt te zijn.

We duimen voor je.

Elf.


----------



## Lester Burnham

*Beste ........................,

We hebben het onderzoek naar uw kwestie afgerond en in uw voordeel besloten.

Wij waren in staat een terugbetaling ter hoogte van 97,00 EUR terug te vorderen en dit bedrag is op uw rekening bijgeschreven* 

DANKUWEL PAYPAL :-!


----------



## Temperarely

Lester Burnham said:


> *Beste ........................,*
> 
> *We hebben het onderzoek naar uw kwestie afgerond en in uw voordeel besloten.*
> 
> *Wij waren in staat een terugbetaling ter hoogte van 97,00 EUR terug te vorderen en dit bedrag is op uw rekening bijgeschreven*
> 
> DANKUWEL PAYPAL :-!


Hoi,

Gefeliciteerd Lester. Pffiew , dat is afgerond.

groet en cheers ,
Elf.


----------



## Lester Burnham

Temperarely said:


> Hoi,
> 
> Gefeliciteerd Lester. Pffiew , dat is afgerond.
> 
> groet en cheers ,
> Elf.


Inderdaad leuk, ik had al nergens meer op gerekend. Mijn vertrouwen in de combinatie eBay/paypal is weer wat verder gestegen |>


----------



## Hans_NL

Ik ga voor de Time Force


----------



## joost73

hmmm hier is de zomer voorbij ...wat een weer vandaag :-(
ik heb eigenlijk maar 2 zomers klokken op het ogenblik 








en een glorious gold op de foto in z'n zwarte jas ;-)


----------



## Lester Burnham

Wow, heb je een hydro conversion toegepast op een Frogman? Dat is wel heel erg stoer :-!
Zelf gedaan? Moet ik misschien ook maar eens proberen op een van m'n G's.


----------



## joost73

Lester Burnham said:


> Wow, heb je een hydro conversion toegepast op een Frogman? Dat is wel heel erg stoer :-!
> Zelf gedaan? Moet ik misschien ook maar eens proberen op een van m'n G's.


yep, en idd zelf gedaan ...hij is wel een aantal x los geweest voordat het uurwerk weer perfect recht zat (kan iets scheef in de kast zitten, wat door de draaideksel ook snel gebeurt :-s )
en voor je het zelf gaat doen... op de 1 of andere manier loopt de seconde aanwijzing links boven veels te langzaam ...:think:
als laatste ...heel soms is de luchtbel weg , maar gelukkig komt ie ook met regelmaat weer terug :-!
op m'n werk is het altijd wel een groot succes ... zeg ik nog wel eens "moet je kijken hij is lek er zit vocht in" :-d
de luchtbel is nu ook kleiner als op deze oudere foto..die meteen gemaakt is , elke keer als hij los ging werd hij ook weer bij gevuld.









op deze foto is ook te zien dat de seconden niet precies mee loopt.


----------



## Lester Burnham

Okee dan, vreemd dat die seconde sub-dial om een of andere reden begon te bokken na de conversion. Zal me eens gaan inlezen in de hydro literatuur, ik meen dat er al wat uitgebreide manuals op WUS te vinden zijn.

Ik ga dan wsl niet meteen voor mijn Frogman, denk dat de issues met de subdial en het scheve uurwerk waarschijnlijk wel kunnen worden omzeild door een model te kiezen zonder extra graphics en een opgeschroefde (met vier losse schroefjes) caseback.


----------



## joost73

Lester Burnham said:


> Okee dan, vreemd dat die seconde sub-dial om een of andere reden begon te bokken na de conversion. Zal me eens gaan inlezen in de hydro literatuur, ik meen dat er al wat uitgebreide manuals op WUS te vinden zijn.
> 
> Ik ga dan wsl niet meteen voor mijn Frogman, denk dat de issues met de subdial en het scheve uurwerk waarschijnlijk wel kunnen worden omzeild door een model te kiezen zonder extra graphics en een opgeschroefde (met vier losse schroefjes) caseback.


idd, het stoort me verder niet en ik weet ook niet of ik dat had kunnen voorkomen...
het scheven uurwerk is wel verleden tijd, dat was een kwestie van geduld en precisie ;-)

Ik zat al te bedenken dat de gx-56 wel een mooi slachtoffer is door de extra hoogte in het uurwerk .... zal eens checken hoeveel olie ik nog heb liggen .


----------



## Sjors

Wow,

Gave Hydro. Hebben de Comando-G die al gezien? Die zijn er dol op!

Groetjes,

Sjors


----------



## joost73

Sjors said:


> Wow,
> 
> Gave Hydro. Hebben de Comando-G die al gezien? Die zijn er dol op!
> 
> Groetjes,
> 
> Sjors


thnx, volgens mij niet ...en ik zal het zo ook niet kunnen vertellen gezien de taal barriere :think:
als je een linkje of foto wilt plaatsen geen probleem :-!

mvrgr Joost


----------



## joost73

vandaag ook een gx-56 hydro gemaakt ... b-)
helaas .... zit er geen luchtbel in, dus ff afwachten of dat nog komt :think:
anders moet hij weer los, is het gewoon te goed gelukt ;-)


----------



## Lester Burnham

joost73 said:


> vandaag ook een gx-56 hydro gemaakt ... b-)
> helaas .... zit er geen luchtbel in, dus ff afwachten of dat nog komt :think:
> anders moet hij weer los, is het gewoon te goed gelukt ;-)


Hehe, ik wilde al zeggen, goed gedaan juist |> 
Alle Sinn-eigenaren beginnen te stressen zodra het belletje goed zichtbaar is op hun Hydro, dat betekent meestal een service-beurtje van 4 a 5 honderd euro


----------



## joost73

Lester Burnham said:


> Hehe, ik wilde al zeggen, goed gedaan juist |>
> Alle Sinn-eigenaren beginnen te stressen zodra het belletje goed zichtbaar is op hun Hydro, dat betekent meestal een service-beurtje van 4 a 5 honderd euro


klopt, al vond ik het bij mijn ux en ezm2 altijd wel wat hebben ...zonder luchtbel zie je nl bijna het verschil niet.
gelukkig toch net een heel klein luchtbelletje :-!


























en je kan goed zien dat het rood anders van kleur is ...
een foto van ervoor








ps: inmiddels is het ruitje nog wat beter schoongemaakt ..


----------



## Lester Burnham

Toch gaaf hoor, je zou best wel eens de eerste op aarde kunnen zijn die een GX-56 heeft onderworpen aan een hydro conversie :-!


----------



## joost73

Lester Burnham said:


> Toch gaaf hoor, je zou best wel eens de eerste op aarde kunnen zijn die een GX-56 heeft onderworpen aan een hydro conversie :-!


thnx, en das idd natuurlijk wel grappig ... :-!


----------



## Sjors

Best een gave hydro conversie. Het lijkt zelfs of het display af te lezen is. Het is een geweldig horloge, maar als het wat donkerder is (en ik hou niet zo van licht eigenlijk) is ie wel een beetje lastig af te lezen.

Ik heb de link van je hydro's op het G-Shock forum maar even naar de opper Comando-G gegeven. Misschien geeft ie nog wel een reply.

Groetjes,

Sjors


----------



## joost73

thnx, kwam net thuis en zag dat er een nog veel meer zomerse klok is binnen gekomen ... zal morgen een foto maken b-)


----------



## joost73

gisteren binnen gekomen ...
















en veel zonniger zal het in mijn collectie niet worden b-)


----------



## Sjors

Hoi Joost,

Dat is een erg mooi model. Inderdaad, het is moeilijk een nog zonniger exemplaar te vinden. Ik had gisteren z'n gele broertje aan. Ik kreeg best wel aardige reacties op school. Er was zelfs een leerling doe er ook wel één wilde.

Groetjes,

Sjors


----------



## Sjors

Ow, Joost,

Je bent beroemd op Comand-G ;-)

Nuevos hydros, informante Sjors... - Hablemos de Relojes

Groetjes,

Sjors


----------



## joost73

Thnx, De gele is volgens mij nog een fractie zonniger ... b-) 
reacties zijn idd meestal erg positief ...en als dat niet zo is begin ik vaak dat ze er ook voor open moeten staan en niet bekrompen moeten denken dat een casio altijd maar zwart is ...:-!
als aanvulling (ik woon zelf ook in een dorp vlak tegen nijmegen en dat weten ze) vertel ik erbij dat het bij hun in het dorp over 5 jaar ook mode wordt :-d

blijft altijd leuk , maar horloges als hobby blijft lastig uit te leggen ... behalve als er rolex opstaat ...maar dat is dan ook de rede dat ik die niet meer wil :roll:

leuk ook dat je de link geplaatst hebt, zag dat er al aardig wat reacties zijn ..en zal vanavond even mijn m'n vrouw het topic doornemen ze is wat beter in vreemde talen.
(ze is ook helemaal mee gegaan in de casio's, ze had er altijd wel 2, maar nu ze merkt dat er genoeg leuke kleine g-shocks te vinden zijn en er achter is gekomen dat ze in alle kleuren gemaakt worden en bij elke kleur kleding kan worden gewisseld helemaal los :-! foto's volgens vanzelf als ze binnen zijn)


----------



## joost73

gaat lekker ...kwam hem toevallig tegen ...b-)








en mijn vrouw heeft een baby-G


----------



## Sjors

Eh, Joost,

Ben jij van plan mij in te halen met aantal G-shocks of zo:-d Waar heb je die gele gevonden. Dat model begint al best moeilijker te vinden (zeker voor een leuke prijs).

Groetjes,

Sjors


----------



## joost73

nee hoor ... het gaat nu eigenlijk al te hard ;-)
We zijn naar Dusseldorf gereden en hebben bij een sneaker zaakje de casio gekocht...typische was eigenlijk wel en waar ik ook van op keek is dat ze misschien 10 modellen hadden waaronder deze.
ik weet de naam zo niet meer maar als ik de bon vind (op de pin bon staat geen naam) laat ik het wel even weten.

-------------
ik dacht dat ik het gevonden had ... maar dat bleek toch een andere zaak te zijn
*PETER ROMMERSKIRCHEN
BENDERSTR. 62
D-40625 DUESSELDORF
Telefon: 0211 - 288480*

al ga ik daar de volgende x wel even kijken .... 
http://www.uhrendirect.de


----------

